# Paterson stoneware display...



## epackage (Jan 31, 2014)

Felt like redoing one of my shelves with some 1/2 gallon stoneware jugs in my collection, I love them small ones....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 31, 2014)

quite the lineup Jim. hard to pick a favorite. super nice display jim


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 31, 2014)

That is very very coool!


----------



## nargo (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, looks nice that's quite the collection.  Looks like the same pottery responsible for most of them based on the script style.  Any guess as to what kind of whisky most held and what kind of occasion they were sold?


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2014)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> Wow, looks nice that's quite the collection.  Looks like the same pottery responsible for most of them based on the script style.  Any guess as to what kind of whisky most held and what kind of occasion they were sold?


I guess any kind of whiskey or wine was possible(some grocers sold oil in them), they were available at any time and probably preferred over the more fragile glass bottles of the time. Plus they came in sizes from 1/2 gallon to 5 gallon, for those times when you just had to have 5 gallons of hooch... LOL


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2014)

Man, those look great.


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice line up looks great nice job


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 2, 2014)

Impressive display for sure.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 2, 2014)

Real nice as usual epack. You have one of the most extensive locals collection that I know of. Please keep sharing them.

PD


----------

